# How old are you?



## ruyr (Jan 18, 2009)

Just wondering the age range we have here :wink:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I had you when I was 15.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

:blushed:I'm 20.


----------



## ruyr (Jan 18, 2009)

Lance said:


> I had you when I was 15.





Lance said:


> :blushed:I'm 20.


 :laughing:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

21 :bored::bored::bored::bored::bored:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm 30. roud:


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

22 up in dis mug!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

snail said:


> I'm 30. roud:


Hey when did you turn 30? :shocked:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Lance said:


> Hey when did you turn 30? :shocked:


In mid-December. Cryptonia turned 20 recently, so it's not as weird as it could be. :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

snail said:


> In mid-December. Cryptonia turned 20 recently, so it's not as weird as it could be. :happy:


Ha! Sorry I forgot about your bday. Mine was also on December.:crazy:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

17, but I'll be 18 on Wednesday .


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm 29, enjoying my last year as a twenty-something.


----------



## RedForest (Jan 23, 2009)

me is 20, though im looking younger :|


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

21 years young.


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm 30 :happy:


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

22 here, but I act like I'm in my forties.


----------



## ABright (Jan 28, 2009)

Twenty.
And I also have a December birthday. roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

18 but going to be 19 soon


----------



## Arekka (Nov 24, 2008)

Sweet 16! :tongue:


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Older than time itself. :crazy:


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

^ certainly will!!!
I looked about 15 when I was your age.
The tables have turned >
I'm 26 and still get asked for id whenever I go out


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh, so I'm in the old farts category now huh..


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm 25, and feel like 40.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

22 an 2 months...


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Happy said:


> I'm 20, but I look and feel like a 60.:crazy:


lol, are you really 20? Is the founder of this site younger than me? I'm 22.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm 16 but I've been told I look 19 or so, except my height "gives it away". :dry: I apparently pass off in appearance as 23 to some. o___O

I wouldn't like looking "youthful". My demeanor comes off as "cute" or "fluffy" to some people and looking younger would be kissing bye-bye to any chance of people taking me seriously.


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

Nomenclature said:


> I'm 16 but I've been told I look 19 or so, except my height "gives it away". :dry: I apparently pass off in appearance as 23 to some. o___O
> 
> I wouldn't like looking "youthful". My demeanor comes off as "cute" or "fluffy" to some people and looking younger would be kissing bye-bye to any chance of people taking me seriously.


agree with you on this "to some people and looking younger would be kissing bye-bye to any chance of people taking me seriously".

I look way too young for my age in life (look much younger than my how I look in pictures; my pictures don't truly reflect how I look sometimes). What I do requires me to be mature looking because it is important that people take me seriously. I often get said, "you don't look like you are old enough for me to take you seriously"  That is an insult to my professional life. Therefore, I need to dress up really professionally for work so people could take me really seriously. But, when I dress up and look really nice, many people don't take me seriously for a totally different reason. Some men would not let go off my hand when I shake hands with them. 

Last month, I went into the liquor stores two times total in my life (I can't drink alcohol); I got carded both times  One of those times I did not have my ID on me. They refused to sell alcohol to me that time because they thought I was not old enough to drink alcohol 

It could be frustrating when you look younger than your age, especially in the professional world. It could downright insulting 

You are really pretty, btw.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

24, but will probably continue to look like i'm 17 or 18 until in my 30's (or so I am told). 

Gets annoying when you say go to a movie and the old man taking your ticket stub says son you have to be 17 for this movie can i see your ID. :angry:


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm in the last few months of my teens and don't want to grow up! :sad:
I'll probably look 15 or 16 for a long time though, which I guess makes it a bit better but I'd still rather hang on to the few responsibilities and worries of a 19 year old.


----------



## ladyinred3 (Sep 12, 2010)

14, 15 in a month. 

I know, I'm quite young. Not only do I look older, I feel older too.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

Twenties..


----------



## freetofly (Nov 16, 2010)

Never too late to self improve. I'm 41.


----------



## MKMason (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll be 27 on Monday.


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

I'm 21. roud:


----------



## General Lee (Oct 22, 2010)

I am 13 years old.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm 26 until April.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Too young to die
too old to rock and roll.:tongue:


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I am 14 years old and 15 in December. I like these forums because i can ask questions about my type and learn other things that my friends don't quite get let.


----------



## SereneMind (Apr 11, 2011)

15 years, 2 months, 1 week, 6 days, 7 hours, 45 minutes, 30 seconds old and proud of it


----------



## Loyalgirl (Jan 10, 2011)

@Numi
Ok your cat avatar is soo cute I just have to comment!


----------



## Loyalgirl (Jan 10, 2011)

ShadowPlay said:


> I'm 26 and still get asked for id whenever I go out


Same story here. And man I feel old seeing all these youngins xD


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Loyalgirl said:


> Same story here. And man I feel old seeing all these youngins xD


I know!
It sure is funny when younger guys attempt to chat me up and I'm like "umm, I don't want to be a big party-pooper, but your younger than, not only my little brother, but my two little sisters as well". 

Who am I kidding,
I get a ego boost out of it!

X-D


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

I'll turn 18 in two weeks.


----------



## plausible (Jan 20, 2011)

16 as of February.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I just turned 27.


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

Twenties....like nearly half of the voters

-Will


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

FreeSpirit is 29


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm 17, turning 18 this December. Freedom is coming...


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

Didn't actually post my age .......

26

-Will


----------



## Daniel Strider (Jul 5, 2011)

17 and excited for college.


----------



## OuterMongolia (Jul 7, 2011)

21. Man, I remember back in the day when I always used to be the youngster on forums (I was an early bloomer on the internet).


----------



## Conundrum (Jul 6, 2011)

22, but if you take off one of the 2's, you'll get my mental age. :tongue:


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

19. My birthday is in April.


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

OuterMongolia said:


> 21. Man, I remember back in the day when I always used to be the youngster on forums (I was an early bloomer on the internet).


News flash.....you have been here for less than a month and have 16 posts

-Will


----------



## OuterMongolia (Jul 7, 2011)

TARZAN said:


> News flash.....you have been here for less than a month and have 16 posts
> 
> -Will


Newsflash: That's why I typed "forums" general, not "PerC" specifically.


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

OuterMongolia said:


> Newsflash: That's why I typed "forums" general, not "PerC" specifically.



Newsflash: Stay classy

-Will


----------



## OuterMongolia (Jul 7, 2011)

TARZAN said:


> Newsflash: Stay classy
> 
> -Will


----------



## Indie Drop Kick (Jul 8, 2011)

14, but im never really my age. i cant say older, but i don't ever feel like the age i am


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I'm ~16 right now....

-Will


----------



## rwt81 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just turned 30. I'm not the oldest here am I?


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I'll be turning 23 in a week.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

28.

I try not to think about it too much. Reminds me of how far behind I feel in things.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

26.
27 this year. 😱😱😱😱


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Let me put it this way. I make dirt look young.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

ImminentThunder said:


> 28.
> 
> I try not to think about it too much. Reminds me of how far behind I feel in things.


I know how you feel...

We can be the late bloomers together.

😅


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

35


----------



## ola999 (12 mo ago)

30 years old.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I joined when I was 15 and now I am an old hag, thanks for the reminder


----------

